# TIme required after submitting the pcc, medical and form 80



## mihir.suthar (May 24, 2013)

Hi,

I have applied for subclass 190 visa and had received a mail from CO asking for medical, pcc and form 80. I have submitted all the documents on 22/05/2013. 

I would like to know how much time CO takes to grant the visa generally? I hope by this time he might have verified all the things.

Anyone can reply on the same?

Thanks

Mihir.


----------



## Lindaa (Sep 24, 2012)

Unfortunately, this is very hard to say. I've seen a lot of people in this forum submitting these documents and then going on to wait for months and months. 

Hopefully someone else can share their experience


----------



## mihir.suthar (May 24, 2013)

Thanks a lot Linda. But I have seen in many cases visa have been granted within a day or two after submitting all documents. 

Its really wait and watch now. If CO takes more time does is mean that medical report have been referred to senior medical officer?


----------



## rajurengith (Apr 5, 2013)

mihir.suthar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for subclass 190 visa and had received a mail from CO asking for medical, pcc and form 80. I have submitted all the documents on 22/05/2013.
> 
> ...


Hi..i got my visa approval within 3 days..after lodge my pcc and medical.my visa subclass 175...processing time may varies depends on profession....


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

mihir.suthar said:


> Thanks a lot Linda. But I have seen in many cases visa have been granted within a day or two after submitting all documents.
> 
> Its really wait and watch now. If CO takes more time does is mean that medical report have been referred to senior medical officer?


I'm not positive but I think you will be told if your medicals have been referred for addition health checks. I have zero experience with this personally but have seen many forum users ask questions about their medicals being referred which suggests that the DIAC told them it was happening.


----------



## mihir.suthar (May 24, 2013)

Thanks Raju. So how does the profession affect the visa grant? Because if we receive the positive skill assessment then only we can go ahead.


----------



## mihir.suthar (May 24, 2013)

Thanks whitney. Yes definately DIAC will be informing you if your medical reports are being referred to senior officer.


----------



## mihir.suthar (May 24, 2013)

So shall i expect my visa approval in next week? as u said it took 3 days for your case raju?


----------



## rajurengith (Apr 5, 2013)

mihir.suthar said:


> So shall i expect my visa approval in next week? as u said it took 3 days for your case raju?


Might be fast....they have some targets basis on critical list.positive skill assesment havent any conection with diac...but i hopes your grant will get soon..


----------



## mihir.suthar (May 24, 2013)

Its already two days i have submitted my pcc and all. So dnt know still how much time? whts the critical list ur talkng abt?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

DIAC doesn't "definitely" do anything, mihir, just so you know. They do often tell people their medicals are being referred, but I have seen people post here on the forums who were not told, didn't understand why their applications had been delayed, and found out when they called and asked. So... you may not necessarily be informed. HOWEVER, I think it's possible that work visas may work differently than partner visas in a number of ways, and the process could be different, and these were all partner visas that I'm talking about.


----------



## mihir.suthar (May 24, 2013)

Exactly. But I am very positive about my visa. it will be definitely granted in next week.


----------



## rajurengith (Apr 5, 2013)

mihir.suthar said:


> Exactly. But I am very positive about my visa. it will be definitely granted in next week.


Dont worry mihir.be confidence..Positive thinking get you positive....best of luck..i expect you soon with the comment contains your visa approval details...


----------



## mihir.suthar (May 24, 2013)

Hey, I am still waiting for grant. its been almost 15 days nw..... dnt know the status............. anybody have idea?


----------



## 27272 - deactivated (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi Mihir,

After reading so many threads, all I can say is time varies, so it might takes months or might get lucky and get quicker.

May I ask you which state nomination you are applying for ?

Regards
Akshay


----------



## mihir.suthar (May 24, 2013)

Hello All. Today i have been granted a visa. So now I will be moving to perth. does any body help me with accommodation?


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

Mihir, try another part of this forum as people on here are generally waiting to come or waiting for their partners to come to Australia not sure how much help this question will be for you on this forum.

Housing - Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information


----------



## rajurengith (Apr 5, 2013)

mihir.suthar said:


> Hello All. Today i have been granted a visa. So now I will be moving to perth. does any body help me with accommodation?


Hello mihir.i too get my visa.plansto move perth.charted on september 17th.i have some friends over there.but still struggle to settle.


----------



## mihir.suthar (May 24, 2013)

rajurengith said:


> Hello mihir.i too get my visa.plansto move perth.charted on september 17th.i have some friends over there.but still struggle to settle.


i mean how do they struggle? whts problem they r facing?


----------



## rajurengith (Apr 5, 2013)

mihir.suthar said:


> i mean how do they struggle? whts problem they r facing?


My friend promised me about the accomodation.but still i couldnt find a job over there.


----------



## mihir.suthar (May 24, 2013)

hi.....since when u have been there? and whts ur field? nd wht the reason ur not gettng job? which area of perth ur located?


----------



## rajurengith (Apr 5, 2013)

mihir.suthar said:


> hi.....since when u have been there? and whts ur field? nd wht the reason ur not gettng job? which area of perth ur located?


i will be there ar september 17th 2013.i dont get clarification on accomodation details yet.but its ok for me.my prifessuon related to mechanical or manufacturing.


----------



## surinsin (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi Experts,

I found this thread very helpful for me. I applied for Australia 189 PR Visa and I am through with my medicals and PCC on 4th June'13. I am now waiting for my Visa to be granted. Please help me with the information on time I need to wait. Also I am using agent for my application. He sent all the documents to CO through email and didnt upload them online. On asking he said that CO will upload after checking the docs as he has all the information in an email.

Please Suggest.

Thanks,
Suri.


----------

